# Magleb from NYC-LA or SF non-stop



## USrail21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Imagine a maglev that goes from coast to coast. From New York City to Los Angeles or San Francisco. It sounds crazy, but this will be worth it. A 480 MPH Maglev that makes no stops. May go into trillions of dollars, but get it. Each maglev is 8 cars long and runs on magnets. It can actually get planes out of the sky and maybe even ban flights from SFO or LAX to NYC. This is the ultimate maglev. As fast as a plane yet no long waits. But security, yes. But this is faster and it reduces pollution. So go maglev!


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 8, 2011)

smart. plain and simple. just smart.

I would love to ride a magleb soon


----------



## MattW (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know what the actual cost comparison is, but for a coast to coast traditional maglev, I can't imagine it'd be that much more of a stretch to tunnel through the Country and use a "vactrain" where the tunnel is evacuated of all air so there's no air resistance and the train can achieve a speed of 5000mph, reaching Los Angeles from New York in less than an hour. A system of this type has been proposed for a New York to London connection reaching London in about an hour.


----------



## railbuck (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> It can actually get planes out of the sky


Wow, that would take a very powerful magnet. :unsure:


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 8, 2011)

MattW said:


> I don't know what the actual cost comparison is, but for a coast to coast traditional maglev, I can't imagine it'd be that much more of a stretch to tunnel through the Country and use a "vactrain" where the tunnel is evacuated of all air so there's no air resistance and the train can achieve a speed of 5000mph, reaching Los Angeles from New York in less than an hour. A system of this type has been proposed for a New York to London connection reaching London in about an hour.


That is science fiction. Even if the train could go 5,000 MPH,

It would require a bridge so long with such tall supports or a tunnel so deep, it is way beyond our technology. Even if you attempted to build this which can take more than half a century, you would have to go underwater to make the supports or tunnel. That is where the impossibility happens. The pressure of the water is so high, you would be crushed like a soda can. So this Vactrain is not going to happen.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 8, 2011)

Maglevs aren't really all that energy efficient. You'd almost be better off sticking with airplanes.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the actual cost comparison is, but for a coast to coast traditional maglev, I can't imagine it'd be that much more of a stretch to tunnel through the Country *and use a "vactrain" *where the tunnel is evacuated of all air so there's no air resistance and the train can achieve a speed of 5000mph, reaching Los Angeles from New York in less than an hour. A system of this type has been proposed for a New York to London connection reaching London in about an hour.
> ...


And your idea is not science fiction?





And how do you proposed to get around all the cities "that get in the way"?


----------



## jis (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> Imagine a maglev that goes from coast to coast. From New York City to Los Angeles or San Francisco. It sounds crazy, but this will be worth it. A 480 MPH Maglev that makes no stops. May go into trillions of dollars, but get it. Each maglev is 8 cars long and runs on magnets. It can actually get planes out of the sky and maybe even ban flights from SFO or LAX to NYC. This is the ultimate maglev. As fast as a plane yet no long waits. But security, yes. But this is faster and it reduces pollution. So go maglev!


Poppycock! Won't happen. It sounds crazy because it is crazy, and it won't be worth it. (See I can make firm claims too about stuff  ).

BTW, planes are actually a bit faster than 480mph, so even after spending trillions it won;t be as fast as planes, and for those trillions you could run enough planes to carry everyone that wants to travel between those two points for many many years.


----------



## PerRock (Nov 8, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vactrain <-- looks like a pretty real idea to me.

And actually the science is there. The bigger issue is not the science but the infrastructure. At the moment creating a air-tight tunnel stretching long distances that can be vacuum sealed is a bit much then what we can do.

peter


----------



## tp49 (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the actual cost comparison is, but for a coast to coast traditional maglev, I can't imagine it'd be that much more of a stretch to tunnel through the Country and use a "vactrain" where the tunnel is evacuated of all air so there's no air resistance and the train can achieve a speed of 5000mph, reaching Los Angeles from New York in less than an hour. A system of this type has been proposed for a New York to London connection reaching London in about an hour.
> ...


So is your maglev idea. If maglev technology were cost efficient there would be more than one in commercial operation.


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 8, 2011)

jis said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine a maglev that goes from coast to coast. From New York City to Los Angeles or San Francisco. It sounds crazy, but this will be worth it. A 480 MPH Maglev that makes no stops. May go into trillions of dollars, but get it. Each maglev is 8 cars long and runs on magnets. It can actually get planes out of the sky and maybe even ban flights from SFO or LAX to NYC. This is the ultimate maglev. As fast as a plane yet no long waits. But security, yes. But this is faster and it reduces pollution. So go maglev!
> ...


Actually, it is faster than air travel because you don't have to wait for a long time for departure and there is no traffic.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 8, 2011)

PerRock said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vactrain <-- looks like a pretty real idea to me.
> 
> And actually the science is there. The bigger issue is not the science but the infrastructure. At the moment creating a air-tight tunnel stretching long distances that can be vacuum sealed is a bit much then what we can do.
> 
> peter


There were attempts at a vacuum tube subway in the late 1800's. None successful. These were not true complete vacuums, but vehicles pushed along by differential air pressure.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 8, 2011)

A quick calculation:

Given information:

Using as a rate of acceleration and braking: 0.5g = 1.6 ft/sec^2 (This is a reasonable number for comfort.)

Distance: 2800 miles, from google maps, so the direct distance for a tunnel that ignores overhead terrain will be less.

The result:

Elapsed time: 2 hours 23 minutes

Maximum speed at point of transition from acceleration to decelleration: 4,690 mph, = mach 6.16

It would have to be a vacuum tube. Otherwise what do you do with the air?

No attempt to calculate energy consumption. It would be HUGE!!!!!


----------



## trainfan969 (Nov 13, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > MattW said:
> ...


Yup a big obstacle here, the cities/counties and municipalities in the path of this prposed train. Another thing to note is the cost, who's going to pay for this?


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 13, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > MattW said:
> ...


The maglev tracks will be 1,250 above the ground so it can easily get over buildings of any height. Plus it doesn't go anywhere near Chicago and its stations are underground.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 14, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > USrail21 said:
> ...


The Willis Tower is 1,451 feet tall, so you're not getting above that building.

And I'd hate to see what would need to be done to ensure that a structure 1,250 feet above ground doesn't fall down in high winds or during earthquakes.

Then we come to the fact that Germany, a leader in Mag-Lev, gave up on building more because it isn't cost effective at present.


----------



## PerRock (Nov 14, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> The maglev tracks will be 1,250 above the ground so it can easily get over buildings of any height. Plus it doesn't go anywhere near Chicago and its stations are underground.


1,250 what above ground? Feet? Inches? Miles? Millimeters? Rods? Knots? Throw me a bloody bone here!

Also Chicago isn't the only city between NY & LA, what about St Louis? Tulsa? Kansas City? Vegas? Albuquerque? Pittsburgh? Etc.

And what about the Mountains? You have the Appalachian Mts near NY, The Rockies out west, and the Sierra Nevada's all that you have to negotiate. Oh and private land I'm sure you would come across hundreds (more thousands) of people who wouldn't want you tearing up their crop land for your supports for a 1,250 foot (I'm assuming) high railway. I mean hell look how hard it is for California to convince people to let them build a conventional railroad near them.

At 1,250 feet you might as well just start up an airline instead.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2011)

> At 1,250 feet you might as well just start up an airline instead.


And at 1,250 miles you might as well just build a rocket instead.


----------

